# Best Round Hygrometer



## katjim00 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm new to the boards... my husband started smoking cigars this year so my Christmas shopping is pretty easy LOL I bought him a new 100 capacity humidor (since the freebie from my dad is now overflowing) and want to upgrade the hygrometer in it before I give it to him.

I've searched and searched and read and read all the great info here about hygrometers, but it seems one thread says this brand and another thread says another.... I've read great things (and bad) about Xikar, Hygroset & Humi-Care and I just can't figure which is best. :ask:

Is there really a big enough difference between the available ROUND digital hygrometers to worry about? Or should I get what I can get? 

Also... is the stock humidifier that comes with the humidor ok, or should that be upgraded as well?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Go digital and toss the analogs that come with your humidor. (or just keep them for looks if you like)


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I like the 4th one from the top
It allows me to calibrate it to be accurate at 60rh....

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=1421047347&ref=pd_sl_3a2tctzmai_b


----------



## katjim00 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jay106n said:


> Go digital and toss the analogs that come with your humidor. (or just keep them for looks if you like)


That's what I'm planning on doing  What brand digital do you recommend or have experience with?


----------



## katjim00 (Nov 15, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> I like the 4th one from the top
> It allows me to calibrate it to be accurate at 60rh....


Thanks! That was one of the ones I've been considering


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> I like the 4th one from the top
> It allows me to calibrate it to be accurate at 60rh....
> 
> Amazon.com: xikar hygrometer


What do you use to calibrate to 60? Heartfelt beads?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

gasdocok said:


> What do you use to calibrate to 60? Heartfelt beads?


I have a buddy that has a commercial Hygrometer that is calibrated for industrial use accurate
to withing .5 rh....I calibrated all 6 of mine to his....

That said, I am not sure I would ever buy another Hygro. 
*I know I would never buy another cheap one.*
Beads and KL do a good enough job..


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> I like the 4th one from the top
> It allows me to calibrate it to be accurate at 60rh....
> 
> Amazon.com: xikar hygrometer


I have 3 of these that I bought through Cbid Freefall for around $11 each. After calibration they all have the same readings and they have held that solid calibration since I bought them.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

I have had good luck with Hygroset, I have two of them that have been constant for several months now. I have had worse luck with the xikar, I think I may have just gotten a deffective one, but after calibrated to 75%, is still reads 10% low at 65... weird. I'm going to write them and see if I can get a replacement, lifetime warranty


----------



## katjim00 (Nov 15, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I have 3 of these that I bought through Cbid Freefall for around $11 each. After calibration they all have the same readings and they have held that solid calibration since I bought them.


Oooh... I just searched what CB Freefall is... that will get me in trouble! LOL


----------



## katjim00 (Nov 15, 2011)

rhetorik said:


> I have had good luck with Hygroset, I have two of them that have been constant for several months now. I have had worse luck with the xikar, I think I may have just gotten a deffective one, but after calibrated to 75%, is still reads 10% low at 65... weird. I'm going to write them and see if I can get a replacement, lifetime warranty


That's one of the things I'm trying to figure out... if it's worth buying a Xikar for the warranty?


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a Xikar round hygrometer, and another one (no name on it) that I purchased through Heartfelt. Both work great after calibration.

As far as your second question about the humidification device, I would toss the one that came with your humidor and go with beads. Depending on the size of your humidor, determines how much beads you need. You can order them in 60%, 65%, or 70% beads. Everyone has their own preference, but I like mine at 65%. There are several ways to accommodate your beads. I have a combination in my larger humidors. Two tubes of beads in each humidor, plus a rectangular holder that holds more beads. Probably overkill, but I keep the tubes on the bottom, and the rectangular thing up on the lid. Works very well for me.

Some people on here will mention a kitty-litter setup for maintaining humidity in your humidor. Those setups do work well (I use KL in my tuper-a-dor), but I like the simple, cleaner look of beads in my humidors. Generally, due to the larger particle size of the KL you need more KL than a comparable amount of beads to humidify an equal size humidor. I have no affiliation with Heartfelt Industries (where I buy my beads), but can vouch for their product.

Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidification, Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, quality Cigar Accessories

Any additional questions, please let us know.


----------



## katjim00 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bad Andy said:


> I have a Xikar round hygrometer, and another one (no name on it) that I purchased through Heartfelt. Both work great after calibration.
> 
> As far as your second question about the humidification device, I would toss the one that came with your humidor and go with beads. Depending on the size of your humidor, determines how much beads you need. You can order them in 60%, 65%, or 70% beads. Everyone has their own preference, but I like mine at 65%. There are several ways to accommodate your beads. I have a combination in my larger humidors. Two tubes of beads in each humidor, plus a rectangular holder that holds more beads. Probably overkill, but I keep the tubes on the bottom, and the rectangular thing up on the lid. Works very well for me.
> 
> ...


Thank you  I have heard alot about Heartfelt while researching the hygrometer. It seems the beads are popular and effective. I will definitely check into upgrading the humidor to those as well.

Can I ask why you prefer 65%?

I also checked out the hygrometer Heartfelt shows and it seems to be the same one that is mentioned above in the Amazon link except for the plastic "pattern" on the front. The knobs and buttons are identical. I'm beginning to think that they are probably made by the same company just marketed differently like so many other items.

Thank you again for your help!


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

My old humidification systems kept my cigars around 70%. They are still ok, but I found that at times I had smoking issues, as they could be hard to keep lit. I tried 65% and have been happy. I have never tried 60% though.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

katjim00 said:


> That's one of the things I'm trying to figure out... if it's worth buying a Xikar for the warranty?


As a company they are fantastic I swear by their cutters, and some lighters. Hopefully I will have better luck with this hygrometer


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a bunch of the round Hygroset IIs and recommend them. They are inexpensive, accurate and hold calibration well, although I recommend checking/recalibrating annually, since they can drift a percent or 2 over time. In the past, I have calibrated to moist salt (75.5%), Heartfelt beads (65%), and other calibrated Hygrosets, all with success. Lately, I rotate a small NIST-certified unit among my humidors, to check up on the Hygrosets.

If the battery gets low, I have heard of them drifting substantially and even suffering damage. The batteries are dirt cheap on Amazon, so I just replace them all once a year. I haven't had any go bad; my oldest ones are coming up on 2 yrs old.


----------



## katjim00 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you to everyone  I went ahead and bought a Hygroset off the CB Freefall as suggested above... I was able to snag it for $11 too so I hope it works as well as everyone says 

Now to find a deal on the Heartfelt beads LOL

Thanks again! I look forward to learning alot on here and bringing my husband on after Christmas (can't have him find out about his gift before then!)


----------



## eventide (Mar 1, 2011)

humicare from ci, thing works great and it's very reliable.


----------

